# Funny Bloopers from the Olympic commentators



## MinskiKaii (15 August 2012)

2012
Here are the top nine comments made by NBC sports commentators
during the Summer Olympics that they would like to take back:

1.    Weightlifting commentator:  "This is Gregoriava from Bulgaria.I sawher snatch this morning during her warm up, and it was amazing!"

2.    Dressage commentator: "This is really a lovely horse and I speak from personal        experience since I once mounted her mother."

3.    Paul Hamm, Gymnast: "I owe a lot to my parents, especiallymy mother and father."

4.    Boxing Analyst:  "Sure there have been injuries, and even some deaths in boxing,        but none of them really that serious."

5.    Softball announcer:  "If history repeats itself, I should think we can expect the same        thing again."

6.    Basketball analyst:  "He dribbles a lot and the opposition doesn't like it. In fact you     can see it all over their faces."

7.    At the rowing medal ceremony:  "Ah, isn't that nice, the wifeof the IOC president is        hugging the cox of the British crew."

8.    Soccer commentator:  "Julian Dicks is everywhere. It's like they've got eleven Dicks        on the field."

9.    Tennis commentator: "One of the reasons Andy is playing so well is that, before the final round, his wife takes out his balls and kisses them......Oh my God, what have I        just said?"


----------

